# How does your homestead make money?



## Microinohio

Hello Im Clay and thanks in advance for any information you can share with me every little bit helps. I bought my place a few years ago for a great deal, Its a little bungalow on just under two acres in southern western Ohio. I think it has amazing potential for my first homestead. What I would like to find out is what are some good ways to make some money on my property? I only work 40 hours a week at my job and have the weekends off so I have time to invest into something. I have racked my brain and really havent come up with much. I tried a big garden last year but im an amature and it didnt produce much. Im thinking along the lines of animals of some kind or something else i can produce and sell. I have about an acre or more of lawn that could be fenced into quarter acre paddocks.

What are some of the high yield items on your homestead? What type of things do you make and sell?


----------



## Melissa

We sell market lambs, eggs, firewood, and extra fruits and veggies. We don't make a lot of money but the amount is increasing with the lambs. Every year we have a few more to sell- we are growing slowly.


----------



## edcopp

A friend sells Garlic. His operation is certified organic and he sells other things too, but Garlic is what he is known for. He told me late last year that he sold just over 10,000 bulbs at the farmers market for $1.50 each. That is a good base cash flow. He is 80 years old.


----------



## Raymond James

I have a lot of neighbors who do not drive. I could be working every day if I wanted. I bought a couple of trailers to haul various items besides getting paid I do a lot of barter. Not exactly making money on the homestead but it does put equipment that I have or wanted and my labor to use. 

If you have time and some money to invest getting set up to do small bales of hay for hire or on shares is usually something that can be done. Perhaps look for an old guy with ok equipment that would really like to stop but has customers who depend on him. 

Keep working on the garden -some years are better than others, if you get drip irrigation and a hoop house or greenhouse (if you have a cheap source of heat) going it will greatly increase your yields.


----------



## hiddensprings

We are pretty diversified on our place and do a lot of things to bring in income from our farm:
* raise and sell pasture raised meat chickens
* sell eggs
* make and sell Goat's Milk Soap (this is my money maker)
* raise bottle calves on extra goat's milk and sell them when weaned
* raise a few beef cattle to sell
* I grow LOTS of garlic to sell & herbs that are sold to local chefs & at farmer's market
* Bake bread to sell at farmer's market
* makes jams & jellies for farmer's market
* raise Turkeys for Thanksgiving
* Teach Homesteading/Farming classes and workshops on the farm for folks that want to learn (this can be very profitable) 
I am sure I've missed something, but as you can see, we do quite a bit.


----------



## Terri

Microinohio, my first large garden was also a bust! My first SMALL garden, however did very well for me!

Everything takes longer when you are just starting out. One tomato plant that you hover over will give you more tomatos than 24 plants when you are a novice: I KNOW this, LOL!

If I were you, I would do another garden, but make it a small one. 

I do well with salad greens (But not lettuce, lettuce gets bitter), a row of bush beans, a couple of tomatos grown up stakes, sweet corn that is grown 2 feet apart, asparagus, and marigolds. I grow other things as well but other things need hovering over.

I have sold a little for pocket money, but the greatest saving comes from food and from my entertainment. It is more fun than going to down and LOADS cheaper! The cost of a garden can be $5 worth of seeds, some compost, a hoe, and a hose.


----------



## jwal10

Look around and find something that sells well and no one else does. Everywhere is different. Also focus on things you use as well, sometimes the savings to you is as good as selling to others. Here berries do well, don't cost a lot for a few and you can take starts to enlarge. Gives you time to see how they sell and grow in your area. If you are on a main road, sell at a roadside stand....James


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Start small and learn from your mistakes. Last summer was not a good one for a beginning gardener due to the extreme heat and drought, so don't feel bad about that.

You're asking good questions.

Peg


----------



## Bret

We send checks to the feed store, TSC, bank, insurance company, gas station, vet, hay makers, power company, Lowes...


----------



## mzgarden

M, find this thread in this forum: Free e-Book: How to Earn Extra Money in the Country
Lots of ideas there.


----------



## Lewis58

You could also make u a rain barrel to use rain water for use in watering your garden...


----------



## unregistered168043

Firewood, some veggies, eggs, and are building our sheep flock for resale.


----------



## DarleneJ

A first year garden doesn't usually produce much. Everything on a homestead takes time. There's a lot more outlay on starting a homestead, than income. Many animals won't work on a small acreage place, but with the right methods, you could build up the land and get some income off of a garden.


----------



## dmbenson

Unless: 
a) you have a fair amount of money to invest in good quality starter stock,
b) you have a reasonable amount of husbandry knowledge about the specific animal you're producing, 
c) you have the time, funds, space and patience to produce enough to actually sell and finally,
d) you have the where with all to develop a market,

livestock is a fairly certain road to poverty and heartbreak.

You'd also better really _like_ the animals - don't for instance get chickens if you don't care for birds!

2 acres isn't really a lot of land - not nearly enough for any of the larger livestock unless you're planning on the equivalent of a feed lot situation and purchasing virtually all of your feed. Something like rabbits or chickens could be (with proper planning) raised in marketable quantities on that amount of land. Bee keeping is another possibility, as is some kind of specialty gardening. Herbs, for instance are (at heart) weeds (at least in their native countries) and easy to grow. They can be sold dried, fresh and 'ready to plant'

Pretty much anything to do with farming/agriculture is going to be fairly labor intensive though - unfortunately nothing is actually "get it and forget it" when it comes to living things - plant or animal!  It's a question of how much time and effort you can/will devote to it, how much you can/will invest up front and, realistically, how much you want to get out of it. Do it for the love of it and whatever bits of money you can make - don't plan on getting rich, or probably even supporting yourself on it - at least not for a lot of years........:whistlin:


----------



## DarleneJ

dmbenson said:


> livestock is a fairly certain road to poverty and heartbreak.


I don't know anyone anymore who makes their living off of livestock. Most have to work full-time to support their country life, not the other way around.

I do know some people whose families "used to" dairy, farm, etc.

The only ones I've seen make a profit were 4H kids, and that's because the businesses in the community are supportive.


----------



## seagullplayer

I don't make much on my rabbits, but they are easy to keep are good eating and their by-product has really done wonders for my garden. 

My dirt is almost worthless, so I went to raised beds a couple of years ago, I have much better luck these days. Last year was a bad year for most of us in Indiana and Ohio.

I don't make money on nothing, by I am pretty sure I save a bunch...


----------



## BamaSuzy

Some of these may or may not work for you but here are ways I make money on my homestead: I learned long ago to never "put all you eggs in one basket!"
I write articles (one or two each month) for our state's farming magazine.
I sell eggs from my about 300-350 laying hens (but the profit margin here is small..especially in the winter when they are not laying as much)...I use the eggs as a draw to get people to come to my tiny general store here on the farm.
I sell goat milk soap that I make.
I sell "unique" jellies such as honeysuckle jelly, rose petal jelly, dandelion jelly, corn cob jelly, etc.
I make and sell baby quilts, aprons, baby bibs, flour sack dish towels etc.
Since I have to have a license to have my little store I also sell preservative-free meat (has to be USDA inspected and you have to follow lots of guidelines) and other preservative-free foods I get shipped to me from the Amish in Ohio...
In the corner of my little general store I also now have my piano and keyboard and teach piano and keyboard lessons. (taught for many years but hadn't taught since 1995 until about six weeks ago)...
Whatever you know how to do, you could give lessons on the weekends, like Saturday mornings. I know one couple hear that has all sorts of seminars: in one the husband teaches boys AND GIRLS how to change the oil in a car and how to change a tire! In another session he teaches them about simple tools and they each built a bird house.
Best wishes!!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

We have and/or do:

Machinist/Welding Shop
Salvage
Nursery License (sell seeds/plants/do consultations, etc...). I have found it is easier and more profitable not to have customers come here! Sales can be scheduled off site and prepared for (my time has to be allocated carefully). I have made a lot of local contacts, but one can also do the same elsewhere (have others sell for you by hosting sales events). A new friend of mine is doing exactly that. She knows she is welcome, but I don't give tours.
Teach Classes (off site works better for me)
Represent Legal Shield
Home Office (Licensed Realtor)

We have one website for DH, two for me, a FB for each, and blogs for each (need to update the blogs). Business cards can be ordered inexpensively (Vista is good enough & affordable).


----------



## motdaugrnds

You don't say where you are or what cities you're close to, just that you have a very small piece of land. 

If you're within driving distance from a few cities you could do a little research. Talk with some of the restaurants and ask them if they would be interested in having some "locally grown" produce. (Rabbits, pidgeons & pheasants are a few "meat" produce that come to mind and neither would take up a lot of room.) 

I would suggest you set your garden up to give you what you and your family eat the most of....to save money for your money-making projects. (Also, remember you can eat whatever doesn't sell of your meats.) 

Also if any of your family members have "hobbies", maybe you could help them turn that into a money-making project via internet even.


----------



## michiganfarmer

we make and sell maple syrup. ...couple hundred gallons per year.


----------



## CowgirlCasey3

We sell a lot of things which is ok considering im a stay at home wife most of the time

We have equines (no not exactly homestead, but we use them for work on the place 
Poultry and eggs
Produce
Homemade soaps, breads, blankets, etc.
Goats and sheep
Cows
Pork

and our most recent addition is Rabbits!


----------



## edcopp

Look into raising earthworms. Small space requirement, good producers and good profit potential.

You can sell worms and worm castings by mail.

Might not need attention every day, but every few days or so. Fairly easily concealed.


----------



## mrs whodunit

Our goats make us $ and we live on a lot less land than you do.


----------



## crazyfarm

My goal is to reduce the amount of food we buy at the grocery and make a little money on the sly. The plan, poultry. Eating eggs and meat birds, selling extra. The cows, always having 2, one you kill and one you breed. 2 goats, 2 pigs. Breeding one, eating the other. That's the plan. 1 cow every 2 years will feed us. 1 pig a year will feed us. various poultry. Last year we sold turkeys. This year I have peacock eggs. No big livestock yet but they're coming. Getting infrastructure in place. Anyway, the big thing with our land is we may never come out on top. However, our food will be glorious and our kids will have great lives. That's enough. Breaking even would be good enough for me.


----------



## Kasota

If you don't have a lot of space you will have to find some things that have higher margins. In the past I have done really well with herbs. They are not fussy things. The best sellers for me are potted herbs at craft fairs. I'm sure they would do well at farmer's markets as well. They don't require a lot of attention. 

If you are handy you might try building small projects that could be delivered on a trailer. A small urban chicken coop for a few backyard chickens used to be a good seller for me when I had my farm. They don't need feeding, watering, looking after, don't have vet bills and there is no "peak of freshness" to worry about. 

Raised beds with a trellis always sold well, too. You do have to have the right market though - meaning people who don't have time or so much as a skill saw in their garage to build their own. 

Sometimes it's amazing the things people - even kids - can make to earn some dollars. When I had my retail pet shop people would come from all over to buy bird toys from me. I had a few enterprising neighborhood kids that would make them and sell them to me and I'd sell them to my customers. One little boy made over 2,000 one summer making toys for parakeets and small parrots. Not a huge amount in one respect but that was after his costs and he did it in his spare time. I think he was 8 years old. 

I agree that the biggest value from small acreage comes from what you can raise for your own consumption. That is money you are not spending at the grocery store and it is tax free.


----------



## ldc

Like Kasota who posted above, I used to sell potted herbs and seasonal flowers at an antiques open-air market. As there were no other plant sellers there, I always sold out. Mothers' Day weekend was huge, and before Thanksgiving too. Other weekends good also.


----------



## DLMKA

A few years ago I got into beekeeping. I bought a nuc and a package and word quickly spread and I started getting calls for swarms and getting bees out of trees and houses. My first year ended up with 8 colonies of "wild" bees plus the two I bought. The two purchased hives died over winter while the wild bees thrived. Been collecting wild bees every chance I get. Last winter colony losses in our area were ~75% while my wild bees were about ~30%, per the urging of the state bee inspector I started raising queens off my best survivor stock and open mate them in the same bee yard. I'm selling mated queens for $25 now but as I perfect my technique and process I'll bump the prices to $35 which is what the other queen producers in our area are getting (not many of us). I also plan on overwintering nucs and selling those in April for $200 and make some nucs in May to sell for $150 with newly mated queens that haven't overwintered. I was able to raise 50 queens this year so far without seriously affecting my honey harvest. This should be a decent moneymaker for me and doesn't take ALL my time.

We're moving to a new place and going to start with chickens for meat and eggs an a couple feeder pigs and get a pair of gilts AI and have piglets come spring. We're on a state highway so we have a fair bit of traffic, hoping we won't have much trouble selling extra produce, chicken, eggs, pork, and honey. 

We also have 6 acres of hay that I can get cut, baled and sold. We don't plan on raising beef, goats, sheep, or horses so the hay is just something to sell. At some point I'd like to plant that acreage in small grain to use in feed rations and straw for bedding, stuff we can actually use instead of having to by it.


----------



## Sierra Dave

Hello all. Signed up a while back and now planning on becoming active.

Has anyone checked into Tilapia and produce? There are some amazing videos on youtube of converting 275 Gallon totes into raised beds with fish underneath. And pumping the fish water through the root system above.

There are a few alternative fish to raise. But the important thing is this. If you are inland, there may be none to little competition of fish suppliers. fish.

You can even grow your own fish food. I have seen people freeze blocks of Duckweed and then take it out of the freezer, break it up some. and toss it to the fish who go Piranha on it.

I have also read where people are growing catfish in barrels and feeding them rabbit poop for food. Sounds gross, but what do you think catfish in the wilds are eating anyway?

Thoughts?


Sierra Dave


----------



## Sierra Dave

michiganfarmer said:


> we make and sell maple syrup. ...couple hundred gallons per year.


How about getting some buddies and friends and neighbours. Brewing up a few thousand gallons and coming to DFW and selling them. You should be able to sell all in a day. Beat the price in the chain stores, and give us Texans a much healthier product.

I actually read the back of every bottle. 99% of them were Fructose Corn Syrup. IMHO, I think it's causing diabetes.



FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP IS THE DEVIL!!! :flame:


Sierra Dave
P.S> I can get you a price on the real syrup they sell.


----------



## clovis

Wow, this has grown into a great thread! 

Tons of great ideas!!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

So far, nothing.
Well, not much anyway. I will be selling a little at farmers market. I build picnic tables, but don't sell a whole lot. We sell some eggs, but usually, only enough to cover the cost of feed, so a break even there.
We are still trying to build up to be able to open our own little farm store, and bulk foods store.
But for now, as bad as it sounds, my experience reminds me of the old saying, " behind every successful farmer, is a wife with a job in town."


----------



## slingshot

Here's what we do so far....

Sell eggs which pays for feed for almost all the animals including the ration for cows

I raise feeder calves and sell them as fresh beef quarters and halves 

Currently I raise heritage turkeys( bourbon reds) for the holidays but I'm changing that next season. Keep reading I'll explain 

I raise pastured pork just a few at a time but make real good return on them 

I have some more projects in the works, one is meat chickens that I will start in the spring. I'm working on securing a spot at a very upscale farmers market for them. I'm switching breeds of turkeys so I can rotate the chickens through their coop and run. And this winter I'm going to be trapping. I don't winter any animals except chickens so I'm free to spring and start the whole thing again in March. 

The plan is to expand alittle every year for a few years than just maintain.


----------



## bigjon

market garden,stand and local store,cl also.and firewood.


----------



## Kenny69

Hi, it's been a year since anyone posted. I was wondering how everyone has been doing? There are a ton of great ideas and things to do to make money or break even. I am new and doing my research early so I have ideas for my homestead. Thanks.


----------



## TheKingsTable

I haven't started making money from a homestead yet and am looking into different ways/areas. Lots of great ideas listed already, and here are a few others that I've come across:

Flowers -- cut for bouquets, dried for potpourri or pillow satchels, dried for petal confetti (sometimes found at weddings. There are a couple of websites already devoted to flower confetti), edible flowers (becoming more popular, so there could be a need at farmer's markets or with local restaurants)

Less common eggs, such as ducks and quail -- Some people who are allergic to chicken eggs can eat duck eggs. Other people just like the novelty factor.

Wild Edibles Instructor -- host walks/workshops around town or around your own yard

Seasonal gift baskets -- Easter baskets, Mother's Day baskets, off-to-college baskets, etc. and filled with handmade goods, such as lotions, soaps, lip balm, knit potholders, baked goods, homemade candies, etc. Everything put together nicely so that people don't have to think about what to include, how to package, etc. Could also market these to real estate agents who like to leave welcome baskets for their clients.

Food products besides the usual baked goods and canned goods, depending on what your Cottage Food Law allows -- tea blends, spice or herb blends, baking mixes instead of the finished product, dried fruits or dried vegetables, dry soup mixes

Just a note if you sell plants -- many states require that you have a nursery license or certification.


----------



## City Bound

Great thread.

Love all the shared experience. I was sharing some of the info in these posts with my girlfriend. I am trying to get her jazzed up about homesteading.

Me: I have small garden but it produces a third of my annual food. I started making planters and crafts. 

I agree that small is best to start out with. I am dipping my toe in the water by selling at flea markets. You can easily get in over your head if you dive in too deep too fast. I make shelving and simple furniture also but have only sold a few.


----------



## mdangel81

mrs whodunit said:


> Our goats make us $ and we live on a lot less land than you do.



How do your goats make $ ?


----------



## mdangel81

What can I do to produce my own feed for pigs chickens goats turkeys rabbits maybe a cow or two


----------



## Redwolf897

when looking into goats i explored the ethnic needs in the area. Found that hindu's and muslims prefer goat meat and use it for their holidays. I have tapped into that market and have been discussing it with customers on my delivery route. I also plan on building a greenhouse and a craft building. Our house is a 1000 sq foot 2 bedroom that does not give us room for you wife's floral crafts, the silk flowers have taken over the spare room and spill out into the rest of the house.I am planning on using cordwood for building here. I have an barn ( just over 1000 sq feet) that ahs 8 horse stalls. and a dirt floor) i am converting one of the stalls for a chicken coup and one part for rabbits. the pasture to the west of the house is going to be for goats, this includes 2 loafing sheds. then fence more in so the goats can help clear the wooded area to the south of us. I wont get neighbors to the back as it is part of a wildlife management area. Now i do live within the city limits however this part is very rural, i live on a private dirt road that is only drivable with 4wd when it rains. I dont have to worry about cars driving by like in a suburban neighborhood and i have neighbors with a mule and some with poultry. I have talked to a few about me getting goats and there is no issue except i am having dogs roam the property at night. So i have to get that under control. plans are for a small garden in raised beds ( when we have flooding in the area the garden area gets very wet) expand the beds each year until i ahve the whole east side of the house filled with raised beds and each bed having irrigation. I do not see an issue with growing stuff here, as i was able to ahve a decent size garden in maine and this is a lot warmer. if i can produce more then what we need will sell at the farmers market and advertise that it is all local grown ( most producers at the farmers market here get produce from other areas to meet demand) 

my barn has power running to it but it is not working at this time and has a water line running to it that needs to be repaired. This place was empty for several years before we moved here, and neglected. last year i replaced the majority of the roof i have ceilings to replace and floors then i have to work on barn. figuring i can get to that next month. doing all this and working a 50 hour a week job but enjoy the stuff here and wish i could replace my income so i can stay here and not work off the homestead.


----------



## reneeearle

I do baking for 3 farmers markets a week, we are working to raise meat rabbits.. here is a link to my farm's fb page...
https://www.facebook.com/EarleFarm/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## thericeguy

I cannot say that I am "making money" yet. We sell chicken eggs to my wifes co-workers. That money pays the feed bill for chickens and the pigs. The profit will come when we sell the litters of registered Berkshire hogs we are waiting for our 2 gilts to have. That is when we will see if our local community will support our small farm. 

If I can market the hogs profitably, we have a start to a real business. If not, it will be back up and punt. We have invested a lot so far, with a very long list of "needs" yet to go. 

Livestock trailer $3900
lowboy trailer $1900
All new perimeter fencing $6000
Implements to make tractor useful $6000

This on top of the close to $6000 we have already put in. Total income so far: $256. There are areas we could have spent less, but not by a whole lot. 

We are doing all this to answer a simple question; is this market ready to accept the "natural and local" movement that is happening across America. If we are early, we lose our shirts. If they have been waiting for someone to come along, we should have a decent head start on others. Its just a risk we are willing to take. 

I might find myself baking cookies to sell for income shortly. Thank God my wife has an excellent job that makes all this -maybe- possible.


----------



## palm farmer

small retail nursery, landscaping and wholesale tree farm palms,bamboo,tropical foliage and flowering exotics, shade trees , sell some show pigs and some not so show , plants, mulch and compost,


----------



## tree-farmer

We have only been here a year and a bit but we were lucky to have 100 acres of productive hay fields. And the price was good last year, so we did well on it. And we make a bit of money selling eggs and chicks.
We have a few cattle and sheep, and just got some turkey poults today. We are figuring what works best for us and what direction we want to go in. There's lots of demand around here though. People are pretty eager to get their meat direct from a ranch instead of the grocery store.
What I do know is I won't be quitting my day job any time soon but at least we're eating well.


----------



## FCLady

I did graphic design for many years. Got tired of the commute and deadlines.
So I started a weekly newspaper here in a small town. 
We expanded that to a copy shop. We do faxing, copies, small amount of office supplies etc.
Since we worked from home it was easier to tend to our homestead. 

Started with a few chickens. Raised from peeps and sold the extras. Sold the extra eggs. Now we are certified to sell to the local grocery store. 28 doz white eggs and 10 doz brown eggs a week.

Got a few ducks to help start cleaning up pasture. Ended up LOVING duck meat.
We just raise them for meat. Will sell a few if someone wants a couple.

Then came a few sheep. Didn't go overboard until we got past the learning curve. We just wanted a few for meat for ourselves. This past spring 4 ewes gave us 7 lambs. Three yearlings are headed for the butcherer in a couple of weeks. 7 lambs will give us enough for meat and to sell a couple for a few extra bucks.

Couple of years ago we wanted to move a mess of daffodils from one area to another. I realized just HOW MANY we had, ran an ad on Craigslist. Planted 3 bulbs to a pot and sold them for $1. First year sold 20 pots, next year 30 pots etc.

I usually start my own plants for the garden. This year we planted a few extra herbs and ran an ad in our local paper. Sold off some herb plants and a few extra tomato plants too.

We got the opportunity to buy the property next door. We added an additional 3 acres to our homestead and now rent out the house for some passive income to see us into retirement.

We get to live the lifestyle we love and make a few extra bucks too.


----------



## Yowsa

We've got a few hundred acres, smaller places in the neighborhood are 35+.

We just live on our place, we don't work it for income.

I have one neighbor who farms, a couple thousand acres. I talked with him a while back, last year was a good year for production, but prices were low.

We love our homestead life, but it's a good thing that we've got income from other places. Anyone around here who "makes money" works long and hard for low wages.


----------



## Reed77

Hello, I was wondering if anyone raises craw fish, cat fish 'high fence' deer or anything else other than 'the norm'?


----------



## Nom_de_Plume

We do all the usual things, grow chickens, sell eggs, lambs etc. But our big money maker is our tiny (150sqft) gov't inspected poultry abattoir. We operate 5 days a week from april 1st til end of november then open again for the week before xmas. This is what pays our mortgage. During our off season we all have money making hobbies, I make soap and candles, my youngest makes medieval and other time period costumes. Another member of my family is artistic and does wood carvings. That sort of thing. Thankfully none of us have to work off property, but it took us a few years to get to this stage.


----------



## Oregon1986

We raise cattle to sell


----------



## sisterpine

We make stone cabinet knobs, sell eggs & goats - and sell individual stones for the different mystical needs.


----------



## phrogpharmer

My wife and I have a very small space available for farming 40' by 100' but with an amazing water resource. We raise Bullfrogs year-round for about 3 dozen universities and medical schools. We've been doing it for 23 years. Each year, our purpose-bred farm-raised Bullfrogs prevent many thousands of wild frogs from being used as lab animals. 
We work about as much as we want and make about as much as we want. The thing that really keeps our farm profitable is the UPS office is only minutes away.


----------



## LostCaper

I cut firewood, help others with their land, tractor services like blowing snow etc... . Have 23 acres and looking at doing some gardens but the wife thinks it is to much work.

My latest income was demolishing a shed. It was crazy how a squirrel made heroic effort which saved her family after her nest was destroyed by the demolition.


----------



## Kendra Roark

phrogpharmer said:


> My wife and I have a very small space available for farming 40' by 100' but with an amazing water resource. We raise Bullfrogs year-round for about 3 dozen universities and medical schools. We've been doing it for 23 years. Each year, our purpose-bred farm-raised Bullfrogs prevent many thousands of wild frogs from being used as lab animals.
> We work about as much as we want and make about as much as we want. The thing that really keeps our farm profitable is the UPS office is only minutes away.


Interesting, how did you get started raising Bullfrogs? We're the number of wild frogs in your area being threatened?


----------



## Fishindude

We make pretty good money having the ground in various CRP programs, and also cash renting the tillable land.
We "save" money by growing a big garden and harvesting, fish, deer and other game and wild edibles to eat off of the property.


----------



## phrogpharmer

Hey Kendra,
I've always had an interest in aquatic animals. 
I got burned out being a clerk in an office. We decided to quit our jobs and move so that we could go to school in Aquaculture. I graduated in 1989 and my wife graduated in 1991. We started with 6 Bullfrogs in plastic garbage cans in the living room. After 5 years of work and a lot of failures we were able to raise Bullfrogs as farm animals.
No, Bullfrogs are not endangered in our area. They were listed as an invasive species and made illegal here in 2012. Fortunately our permit from the State Dept. of Agriculture to raise them dates to 1994, we're grandfathered in.


----------



## High Stepper Farm

Great thread. So far we have sold chicken eggs, hay, pigs, sunflower seeds, and apple chips. My goal is to increase our gross profit every year. Maybe one day when all the infrastructure is in place, we can enjoy a net profit.


----------



## slingshot

slingshot said:


> Here's what we do so far....
> 
> Sell eggs which pays for feed for almost all the animals including the ration for cows
> 
> I raise feeder calves and sell them as fresh beef quarters and halves
> 
> Currently I raise heritage turkeys( bourbon reds) for the holidays but I'm changing that next season. Keep reading I'll explain
> 
> I raise pastured pork just a few at a time but make real good return on them
> 
> I have some more projects in the works, one is meat chickens that I will start in the spring. I'm working on securing a spot at a very upscale farmers market for them. I'm switching breeds of turkeys so I can rotate the chickens through their coop and run. And this winter I'm going to be trapping. I don't winter any animals except chickens so I'm free to spring and start the whole thing again in March.
> 
> The plan is to expand alittle every year for a few years than just maintain.


Wow what a difference a few years make! 

Haven't been on this forum in a long while, but I got a update today that someone liked my post, when I looked at the date I was shocked 3yrs already. 

I'm still doing everything listed above just on a much bigger and more efficient scale, so much so we bought Another farm! 

When I first posted this I was just a stay at home dad trying to live healthy and make a little bit of extra cash. Fast forward a few years and those meat chickens I wanted to try turned into a full time pastured poultry business. 

No more farmers markets either, that turned into wholesale supply to farm to table restaurants and local grocery stores. 

The current evolution is retail sales via online ordering and delivery. Next step is a on farm store. 

I am now a full time farmer with a full time income that has exceeded any other job I've ever had. 

Our local community supports us and we support them, it can be done. There's a fundamental shift taking place and people want to know where their food comes from, they just need to know your there. 

My entire business started with 10 laying hens...... It can be done!


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm

(Diversify) make and sell soap. we also raise hogs, sell tobacco seed's and whatever we don't can we sell. firewood drill small water wells I think the real trick is keeping your start up low because you have to chum the waters always to get people to take a chance on your product and get good reviews from your target market. and find a niche something that the market needs but is not flooded with. Think of it this way! If you are standing at the market looking at your normal toilet paper but next to it is a cheaper brand do you take a chance and buy it or do you go with what you already know. Most people go with what they know because they know it works and it's not a (waste of money). So now let's say same scenario with the TP but now that other tp is free which means no risk for the consumer. Now you get a bit on your product but lose money one what you just gave away. so you know what it cost to produce your product or you should so you set your price below the competition's but above your production until you have a strong customer base to run with. O and don't make junky products. A customer is 100 times more likely to remember a bad review or claim over a good one.


----------



## SadieRenee

Bret said:


> We send checks to the feed store, TSC, bank, insurance company, gas station, vet, hay makers, power company, Lowes...


Bret - Can you explain what you mean by "we send checks to..."?


----------



## red1

After paying the hay guy, I made 250$ off of approx. 8 acres


----------



## TnAndy

Penny saved/penny earned and tax avoidance (legal....tax evasion, not legal) is what we strive for. Things we can do for ourselves (food production, power production, heating fuel production, etc) is the penny saved/penny earned side of it. Tax avoidance results from lack of income tax/etc by not having to earn income to have after tax money to pay for those 'productions'. That can be 20-50% depending on your location, and the first thing one ought to look at prior to attempting to earn income from a place.


----------



## Ellendra

I grow heirloom/open-pollinated seeds for a living. I don't usually sell direct, I have a growing contract with one of the major seed catalogs. But occasionally I'll take orders from friends or family.

I tried selling directly, and _hated_ it! In order to succeed I would have needed a huge advertising budget and several years to build up my customer base. I don't like dealing with people all that much, I'd rather just do the growing part. If you already have a customer base, and you enjoy getting out and talking to people, direct seed sales might work. But for me, contract growing was the best way to go. I enjoy it a lot more, and I know what the demand is going to be before I even plant.

Most seed catalogs work with contract growers in order to grow the wide range of varieties they offer. If there's a catalog you like, email them and ask if they need more growers, and what the pay rate is for their growers. Some pay better than others.


----------



## Jake229

I really enjoyed this old forum post! It is really cool and would like to get it going again. Has anyone tried growing trees? I am considering buying 3-4’ tall bare root trees, planting them on my homestead and selling them when they reach 6-8’ in height. Or possibly selling the bare root trees once they arrive. Either way, I could sell much cheaper than the big box stores and nursery’s around and make a few bucks off them. Contacted the DNR and they said I need a Nursery license, but there is room for a small business like mine due to the ash bore disease taking a huge amount of trees in my state. Thanks and hope to hear back from someone who has done this.


----------



## Rickydink

Microinohio said:


> Hello Im Clay and thanks in advance for any information you can share with me every little bit helps. I bought my place a few years ago for a great deal, Its a little bungalow on just under two acres in southern western Ohio. I think it has amazing potential for my first homestead. What I would like to find out is what are some good ways to make some money on my property? I only work 40 hours a week at my job and have the weekends off so I have time to invest into something. I have racked my brain and really havent come up with much. I tried a big garden last year but im an amature and it didnt produce much. Im thinking along the lines of animals of some kind or something else i can produce and sell. I have about an acre or more of lawn that could be fenced into quarter acre paddocks.
> 
> What are some of the high yield items on your homestead? What type of things do you make and sell?


I am learning more about vermicomposting or worm farming.


----------



## muleskinner2

Never have a homestead bigger than what your wife's job in town can support.


----------



## 101pigs

mdangel81 said:


> What can I do to produce my own feed for pigs chickens goats turkeys rabbits maybe a cow or two


Depents on how many animals you have and how many acres you have and what farm equip. you have. Also enough space to store your crops. Growing your own feed is a big investment. Other wise the best way is to buy from farmers the feed you need. If you buy for the year you need a place to store your feed.


----------



## bman

Unless you have a high-demand niche that produces in volume, you are not going to be doing anything that is worth the effort. Most small farms would be better off eating their own food and producing one thing in volume that can be bartered locally.

One idea I see is to put in a pool, a hot tub, a work out area, and/or a sauna and then charge people in the community a membership to access it or rent it out for a period of time.


----------

